# Jumping Spider @ 2:1



## NateS (Jul 5, 2011)

Found this jumper last night.
















Shot of his top side


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice Nate.  Looks like _Paraphidippus aurantius_ to me.


----------



## NateS (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks and I agree with Paraphiddippus aurantius.  I actually shot this same species about a month ago in the same area (about 10 feet away) but it had different coloring (more of the golden color).  It actually makes me wonder if it's the same spider that has just gone through some changes on it's way to "adulthood".

Nevermind. I just checked and my previous P. aurantius was a female and this one is clearly a male.


----------



## carlos58 (Jul 6, 2011)

very good shots


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 6, 2011)

Their patterning can change substantially with each molt too.  This combined with the gender/pattern variations within a given species can really make visual ID's a "best guess" scenario even for pro's.  Ultimately, using a microscope to examine the no-no parts is the only way to truly ID one.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice.

But none of these picture shows he/she was jumping  LOL  JK


----------



## Dracaena (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice 3th one


----------



## sm4him (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, awesome shots! Love these!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 1, 2012)

lol. nice background!


----------

